# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Vietnam >  eine kleine Reise nach Vietnam - Hanoi-Halong Bay- Ninh Binh-Tam Coc - 2018

## schiene

Nachdem wir ein paar Tage bei uns zu hause verbracht hatten ging es vom 13.03.-24.03.2018
nach Vietnam.Den Flug hatte ich schon von Deutschland aus gebucht.Ebenso das Hotel in der
Altstadt von Hanoi wo wir erst einmal 3 Nächte bleiben wollten.
Der Flug von Bangkok nach Hanoi dauert knapp 2 Stunden.In Hanoi tauschte ich erst einmal
4000 Baht an einem Schalter.Die nette Dame fragte auch nach unserem Hotel und ob wir ein Taxi möchten.
Ich hatte mich schon im Voraus etwas zu den preise erkundigt und fragte nach dem Preis welcher weit unter dem mir bekannten lag und so sagten wir ok.Sie meinte es dauere ca. 10 Minuten und so warteten wir etwas.
Am Flughafen bekommt man auch ohne Ausweise oder sonstige Prozederer Telefonkarten im Internetzugang.
Nach kanapp 10 Minuten kam der Fahrer und brachte uns zu einem neuen sehr bequemen Kleinbus und brachte uns gut uns sicher zum Hotel wo wir auch sehr nett empfangen wurden.
Die temperaturen waren für uns sehr angenehm mitt ca.20 Grad
Das Zimmer war ok roch aber etwas muffig was sehr häufig in asiatischen Hotels vorkommt.Naja,es gibt schlimmers....

der Check-in Schalter in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir unsere Sachen im Zimmer verstaut haben gingen wir in der Nähe des Hotels
etwas Essen und Trinken
Der "Schweinebraten" und die 4 verschiedenen Bratwürste schmeckten sehr gut und in der kleinen Gaststätte
gab es über 20 Biere zu Auswahl.Auch hatten sie ein großes Angebot an verschiedenen Cidre (Apfelschaumwein)

4 verschieden kleine Bratwürste welche wirklich sehr lecker waren...



es gab unzählige kleine Strassenkneipen welche auch gut besucht waren.



Nur die Stühle waren eher was für Zwerge und ich hatte immer Angst mit den Dingern
zusammen zu brechen

Jede Flasche oder Dose wurde geschlossen an den Tisch gebracht wo immer
ein Flaschenöffner lag.Die Bierprreise lagen im Schnitt bei 0,80 Cent für die 0,33L Dose/Flasche
Auch WiFi war überall frei und zugänglich....

----------


## schiene

Wir liefen bei angenehmen Temperaturen um die 18 Grad noch etwas orientierungslos durch die Altstadt und liesen die Eindrücke dieser sehr lauten qurirlligen Stadt auf 
uns wirken bevor wir etwas müde zurück zu Hotel liefen und gut schliefen.








Die etwas gewöhnungsbedürftigen Geldscheine.
Ich bekam am Anfang immer einen Schreck wenn z.b für 2 Bier 80.000 Dong aufgerufen wurden

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir gefrühstückt hatten beschlossen wir die Stadt tagsüber zu Fuß
zu erkunden.Unser Ziel war der Hoan-Kiem-See welcher nicht all zu weit von
unserem Hotel entfernt liegt.Er trennt Alt-Hanoi vom einstigen französischen Kolonialviertel.
In Hanoi hupt jeder immer und überall,scheint den Leuten hier Spass zu machen   :Großes Lächeln: 
hier ein kurzer Videoclip




dies Polizeiautos stand überall herum

----------


## wein4tler

Bei den großen Scheinen warst Du ein Millionär, oder? Ähnlich erging es mir in Laos.

----------


## Erwin

Ich finde es nicht uninteressant, dass man auf den Plastikscheinen versteckt (codiert) das Jahr finden kann, in dem sie gedruckt wurden. 
Nehmen wir Schienes 10.000er, die Nr. lautet DO 17791920, die ersten beiden Ziffern „17“ zeigen, dass der Schein im Jahre 2017 gedruckt wurde.
Die ältesten von Schiene gezeigten Scheine aus der Serie sind der 500.000er und der 100.000er, hier sind die ersten beiden Ziffern 10, Druckdatum also 2010.

Das jüngste Datum, dass ich gesehen habe, ist 2020.

Im Übrigen soll in diesen Monaten eine 70-Dong-Gedenknote 
zu 70 Jahre „national banking“ herauskommen, Abb. anbei. 

Erwin

----------


## schiene

Wir liefen 1x um den See.Uns viel auf das viele an diesem Tag heirateten und
schöne traditinelle Kleidung trugen.

----------


## schiene

Zum Mittag entschieden wir uns für ein etwas besseres Restaurant.
Ich bestellte mir eine Entenbrust auf grünen Spargel welche absolut
spitze schmeckte und meine Frau Spaghetti mit Meersfrüchten was ihr
aber nicht so schmeckte.

----------


## schiene

Ein paar Überlebenstips für den Strassenverkehr in Hanoi:
- nie auf der Strasse stehen bleiben
- nicht anfangen mit rennen oder schneller zu laufen
- nie umkehren
Hier noch ein Video was den Mopedverkehr in Hanoi zeigt.

----------


## schiene

In der Altstadt von Hanoi herrscht überall ein sehr geschäftliches Treiben.
Aufgefallen ist uns das es keinerlei Bettler/Bettelei gibt.





In einem kleinen Restaurant namens DAB Coffee setzten wir uns auf den Balkon und beobachteten
das rege Treiben.Hier gabs DAB Bier dunkel und Pils 0,5 Liter für 1,90 Euro.



Am Abend  setzten wir uns noch ein bisschen in ein Restaurant am See wo
es sogar etwas frisch wurde mit 17 C

----------


## schiene

Das Essen war etwas lustlos auf den Teller gelandet aber schmeckte nicht schlecht






Die Vietnamesen sitzen gerne auf kleinen Hockern und Fußwege sind entweder
zum Sitzen oder mit Mopeds zu gestellt
Nach dem Abendessen liefen wir Richtung Hotel und gingen schlafen.

----------


## schiene

Am nächsten Tag hatten wir keinen konkreten Plan und so beschlossen wir uns mal
den (roten)Fluß oder wie er richtig heißt Yuan Jiang zu besichtigen.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roter_Fluss
Da er sehr breite Ufer/Hochwassergebiete hat welche bis zu 2 Km breit sind gibt's da nichts zu sehen.
Also nahmen wir uns ein Taxi und liesen uns auf der anderen Seite des Flußes etwas
umher fahren.Sehenswertes gabs weniger und so fuhren wir zurück zur Altstadt und liefen
da noch etwas umher,tranken hier und da gemütlich ein Bierchen,aßen etwas und be-
obachteten das Treiben auf den Strassen.








bis auf des "Blutwurstzeugs" war das Süppchen sehr gut


meine Frau betätigte sich dann noch als Obstverkäuferin....

----------


## schiene

Eine weitere Besonderheit welche uns in Hanoi aufgefallen ist war das es keine Vögel
in der Stadt gibt.Wir haben lange geschaut und gesucht aber nie einen einzigen gesehen
ausser diejenigen welche in Vogelkäfigen an Häusern oder gar über Strassen aufgehangen werden


auch der Zugang zu unserem Hotel war immer mit Mopeds zugestellt so das die Angestellten
ständig einen kleinen Zugang schaffen mussten.



in einer kleinen Gaststätte bestellten wir uns etwas zu essen aber geschmeckt hats nicht

----------


## schiene

Mit der Bierversorgung klappte es auch nicht so richtig in dem Lokal
so das wir beschlossen in einem der unzähligen Reisebüros in der
Altstadt unsere nächsten Urlaubsiele zu buchen.


Im ersten Reisebüro waren wir sehr unzufrieden und so wechselten wir in ein anderes
wo uns die hübsche  ::  Jenny mit sehr gutem engl.eine gute Beratung gab.
Wir buchten eine Busfahrt vom Hotel zur Halong Bay inkl.Schiffsfahrt mit einer Übernachtung
auf dem Boot,einer Übernachtung auf der Affeninsel inkl.Verpflegung und Rückfahrt zur Halong
Bay.Von da aus ging es mit einem Bus gleich weiter nach Nihn Binh wo wir 3 Nächte bleiben wollten
Den Gesammtpreis weiß ich nicht mehr genau lag aber glaube bei 11Mio Dong (für 2 Personen)
was ca.410 Euro entspricht.


Nachdem wir alles gebucht hatten liefen wir noch etwas umher und setzten uns auf einen Balkon
eines Restaurants wo wir den Abend ausklingen liesen




als Snack bestellten wir und noch paar Frösche mit Knoblauch

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir erst einmal gefrühstückt hatten besuchten wir den Cho Dong Xuan Markt in Hanoi welchen wir
am Vortag durch Zufall entdeckt hatten.
Es war unser letzter Tag in Hanoi und irgendwie hat es auch gelangt.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Đồng_Xuân_Market
Hier gibts auf 3 Etagen und mehreren Gebäuden alles für Groß - und Kleinhändler
aber auch Einzelkäufer können hier kaufen.Rund um das Hauptgebäude sind noch unzählige
Verkaufsstände für Obst,Fleisch,Pflanzen,Gewürze,Kleidung,Geschirr u.v.m angesiedelt.Es herrscht ein reges
Treiben und ich bewunderte die Transportarbeiter welche wirklich schnell und schwer arbeiteten
um LKWs und andere fahrbare Fahrzeuge zu beladen.












die Vietnamesen sind wahre Künstler im bepacken von Autos und Mopeds wie
man sehen kann....

----------


## schiene

Am nächsten Tag sollte uns ein Bus zw.08 Uhr - 08:30 Uhr am Hotel abholen.
Gegen 08:15 Uhr war er da und wir fuhren noch 2 weitere Hotels an um noch
andere Mitreisende einzuladen.
Der Bus war für mich etwas eng aber sonst ok


Nach etwas 2 Stunden Fahrt machten wir an einer Ausbildungsstädte für Behinderte eine Pause
und wer wollte konnte sich hier die Kunstwerke aus Stein,Keramik,Bilder und andere Souveniers
anschauen oder kaufen.Es gab auch eine Gaststätte und Verkaufsstände für Getränke und anderes.

----------


## schiene

Im Bus neben mir saß ein netter Schweizer mit seiner thail.Frau welche auch für 2 Tage auf dem Boot
bleiben wollten.Nach etwas über 4 Std.erreichten wir den Hafen von Ha Long und ich war überrascht
von der riesigen Anzahl der Boote/Schiffe welche von hier aus auf Tour gehen.
Wir mussten ca. 15 Minuten warten bis uns ein kleines Boot zu unserem Schiff brachte auf welchem
wir eine Nacht bleiben würden.Bisher verlief alles reibungslos und gut organisiert  ::

----------


## frank_rt

Hallo Uwe.
Von diesem Hafen bin ich 2x losgeschippert. Ich hatte meine Zeit von 7 Tagen Falsch geplant, so das ich aus Langeweile 2 Bootstouren gemacht habe. Die erste einen Tag und die 2 dann 2 Tage. Was ich festgestellt habe war folgendes, beide Touren waren Identisch. Nur Tour 2 war halt langsames tuckern durch die Inseln. Ab Abschluss der 2 Tour sah ich dann die Ultimative Insel Reise. Und zwar mit dem Wasserflugzeug, sollte ich noch einmal dort Hinkommen dann nur um den Flug zu Erleben, Ich habe dazu ein Film gesehen, einfach nur gigantisch. Kostet glaube ich 100-150 $ mehr aber das lohnt sich. Ist ja nur einmal

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir die Kajüte bezogen hatten gabs erst einmal Mittagessen welches inkl. und gut war.
Getränke mussten bezahlt werden (konnten aber am Ende der Reise bezahlt werden)
Es war bewölkt was ich persönlich gut fand da man so auf dem Deck relaxen konnte ohne
das einem die Sonne verbrennt.
Begleitet von vielen anderen Schiffen fuhren wir in das "Meer" aus Felsen und unser erstes
Ziel war die größte Höhle in der Halong Bay

----------


## schiene

Unser nächstes Ziel war eine gr.Höhle.Als ich die Masse an Leuten sah überlegte ich mir
ob ich mich mit anstelle oder lieber warte.Aber es ging sehr zügig voran und als wir in der
Höhle waren bereute ich es nicht.Riesig groß und sehr beeindruckend 
https://www.halonghub.com/blog/sung-sot-cave/

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir die wirklich sehenswerte Höhle besichtigt hatten ging es wieder zurück zum Schiff
und weiter zu einem kleinen Badestrand.

Blick vom Ausgang der Höhle


der Weg zurück zum Schiff


Die Aussentemperatur lag bei 18 C und ich denke das Wasser in etwa auch.Ich war der Einzige
welcher ein "Bad" in dem relativ kaltem Meer nahm.




Ich hatte auf dem Schiff zuvor meine Bedenken geäussert dass das Bier über
den Abend knapp werden könnte und so wurde auf der Insel nochmals nachgekauft 


Das Abendessen war auch wieder abwechslungstreich,schmackhaft und gut (scharfes Essen
ist hier allerdings nicht im Angebot)


wer noch Lust hatte konnte angeln oder relaxen.Wir waren eine ganz nette Truppe und
zwei Dänen,ein Schweizer und ich machten uns über die Biervorräte her bevor wir gegen
23 Uhr zu Bett gingen und sehr gut geschlafen haben

----------


## schiene

Am nächsten Morgen war ich schon wieder 05:45 auf dem Deck und genoss die
wundervolle Aussicht.Nachdem wir gefrühstückt hatten fuhren wir zu unserem
nächsten Ziel einer Muschel/Perlenfarm

----------


## wein4tler

Ein reger Schiffsverkehr. Alles Ausflugschiffe?

----------


## schiene

> Ein reger Schiffsverkehr. Alles Ausflugschiffe?


Ja,da sind 100erte Schiffe unterwgs

----------


## schiene

Auf der Muschelfarm bekamen wir eine kleine Führung wo uns erklärt und gezeigt wurde
wie die Perlen gezüchtet, und bearbeitet werden.Natürlich gibt's auch ein Verkaufsgeschäft 
wo man für jeden Geldbeutel etwas findet.Alles war sehr stressfrei und ohne Druck.


so schaut ein Arbeitsplatz aus 














nach ca.60 Minuten ging es weiter mit unserem Boot.
Es sollte noch eine Kanufahrt in der Halong Bay geben....

----------


## Robert

> Ja,da sind 100erte Schiffe unterwgs


Einer der Vorteile von Corona, es war letztens ein Bericht im Fernsehen,
man hat wohl inzwischen überall eingesehen, daß weniger Touristen
besser für die Umwelt sind, Thailand hat wohl redikal einiges komplett geschlossen,
andere werden nur noch 10% zulassen.

----------


## schiene

Nach kurzer Fahrtzeit kamen wir an eine kleine Bucht wo wer Lust hatte
Kanu fahren konnte.Wir machten mit und es war gut das es nicht so heiß
und sonnig war.Wir hatten auf jeden Fall viel Spaß

----------


## schiene

Wieder zurück auf unserem Schiff gab's erstmal eine Stärkung


Nach ca.1 Std Fahrt wechselten meine Frau und ich das Schiff
mit welchem es weiter ging.Meine Getränkerechnung auf dem Boot
welche ich mit Karte zahlen wollte sollte ich erst in 2 Tagen bezahlen da
wir ja wieder mit diesem Schiff zurück fahren würden da das Kartenlesegerät
nicht funktionierte.
Auch das Umsteigen verlief völlig relaxt und es wurde sich um alles bestens gekümmert.

----------


## schiene

Auf unserem neuen Schiff machten wir es uns bequem und bewunderten die Felslandschaft und
Seedörfer.Die Einheimischen leben hier auf schwimmenden Häusern vom Fischfang und der Muschlzucht


überall sah man kleine Strände wo oftmals auch kleine Häuser/Bungalows standen








der Reiseleiter auf dem Schiff erklärte immer mal wieder auf gutem englisch
Besonderheiten und Interessantes zur Umgebung und dem Leben hier

----------


## schiene

an einem kleinen schwimmenden Haus mit Muschelzucht machte unser Schiff einen Stop
und wer wollte konnte hier noch eine Kanufahrt unternehmen oder an Bord relaxen

----------


## schiene

Nach dem Mittagessen war unser nächstes Ziel der Badestrand
auf der "Affeninsel" wo zwei Dänen und ich ins kalte Meer zum Baden
gingen.
Das Mittagessen bestand aus kleinen Schnitzeln,gebratenen Fleisch,Fisch,Scampis ,
Gemüse und Pommes.




die dänischen Girls waren ständig am blabbern wenn sie nicht schliefen






für mich als bekennenden "Warmduscher" war's schon sehr kalt
Aber was soll's....wir hatten auf dem Schiff beschlossen baden zu gehen
und einen Rückzieher gibt's bei mir nicht...  ::

----------


## schiene

Wir blieben 90 Minuten an dem Strand wo es auch ein Restaurant gab.
Danach wurden wir mit einem kleinen Boot des auf die andere Seite der Insel
zu unserem Hotel gebracht in welchem wir eine Nacht bleiben wollten.








Blick auf das Hotel

----------


## schiene

Wir bezogen unseren Bungalow bevor wir uns
etwas umschauten








Von der Restaurantterrasse hatte man eine schöne Sicht
auf den Strand






Der kleine Aussichtspunkt war unser nächstes Ziel

----------


## schiene

Der Weg zu dem Aussichtspunkt war nicht lang aber dafür die Aussicht
über die Insel wunderbar

----------


## schiene

Als wir wieder zurück beim Hotel  waren tranken wir erst einmal
etwas auf der Terrasse bevor es ab 18 Uhr ein Abendbuffet gab
welches im Preis inkl,war.




es gab gegrilltes Hähnchen,-Schweinefleisch,Scampis und andere Meeresfrüchte sowie
Beilagen wie Pommes,Nudeln und Salate.

----------


## schiene

Wir haben gut geschlafen aber mussten früh morgens schon zeitig aufstehen
da uns 07:15 Uhr schon wieder ein kleines Boot abholte um uns zurück zu
dem ersten Schiff zu bringen mit welchem wir gestartet sind.Aber es gab noch ein 
Frühstück bevor es weiter ging.


oberhalb des Anlegestegs sahen wir viele Ziegen welchen hier scheinbar auf der
Insel leben.Affen haben wir in der Hotelnäne keine gesehen


Wir wären gerne noch 1-2 Tage länger geblieben aber leider hatten wir schon für
diesen Tag eine Weiterfahrt nach Ninh Binh gebucht.
Mit dem Boot kleinen fuhren ca.90 Minuten durch die Berge und vorbei an vielen
kleinen schwimmenden Dörfern.Auch an diesem Tag war es bewölkt was uns aber
überhaupt nicht störte.









in diesem Hafen wartete dann unser "Ausgangsschiff" mit welchem wir
unsere Tour in die Ha Long Bay gestartet haben.


der kleine Hafen von Cai Rong

----------


## schiene

Hier noch ein kleines Video dazu....

----------


## schiene

Von Cai Rong ging es mit einem etwas größeren Schiff weiter Richtung
Halong Bay Hafen.Unterwegs sammelten wir noch an 2 weiteren kleinen Hotels
Leute ein welche auch zurück wollten/mussten.

----------


## schiene

Mit dem Schiff ging es weiter durch die sehr reizvolle Landschaft












an einer Stelle warteten wir ca. 20 Minuten bis unser großes Schiff
kam mit welchem wir unsere Tour starteten.
Wir trafen viele von der ersten Nacht wieder und das wurde dann auch
glich mit nem Bierchen begossen.

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir wieder auf unserem Hauptschiff waren bezahlte ich erst einmal unsere
Rechnung welche von vor 2 Tage noch offen war.Es gab noch einen kleinen "Kochkurs"
über die vienamesische Küche welcher mich aber weniger interessierte und ich lieber
die tolle Aussicht vom Oberdeck genoss.

----------


## schiene

Am Hafen angekommen wartete schon ein Bus auf uns mit welchem es
ca. 4 Stunden (200 Km) weiter nach Ninh Binh ging.Der Bus war für mich etwas eng
was die Fahrt für mich nicht sonderlich bequem machte.
https://www.google.com.br/maps/dir/H...20.2506149!3e0








zum frühen Abend kamen wir an unserem Hotel an welches wir
für 2 Nächte im Voraus gebucht hatten

----------


## wein4tler

Hättest für Dich einen Wasserbüffel buchen sollen.  ::

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir unseren Bungalow bezogen hatten gingen wir im
Restaurant noch etwas essen,tranken noch ein ,zwei Bierchen
und gingen relativ früh schlafen
Dieses Essen nennt sich hier Hot Pot

----------


## schiene

kleiner Nachtrag zu unserer Ankunft in Ninh Binh Tam Coc.
Unser Bus brachte uns zu einem Hotel von wo jeder gefragt
wurde wo er gebucht hat.Dann wurde in den jeweiligen Hotels
angerufen und von da aus abgeholt.
Nach 20 Minuten kamen 2 Mopeds und mit all unserem Gepäck ging es
durch viele schmale Gassen und Wege bis wir unser Ziel nach ca. 10 Minuten
erreichten.Wir hatten für den Bungalow ink.Frühstück 35 Doller pro Tag bezahlt.
Naja,besonders schön waren die Bungalows innen nicht aber dafür die Anlage und das
Restaurant.Wir waren zufrieden und wann ist man denn schon im Bungalow außer
zum schlafen....
Die Einfahrt zu dem etwas versteckt liegendem Hotel


Am nächsten Morgen frühstückten wir est einmal und schauten uns noch ein wenig um.
Am Empfang fragte ich dann ob wir ein Moped hier mieten können.Ja klar,die sind zwar
teilweise ohne Bremsen aber wer braucht die schon.Schließlich will ich ja fahren und nicht bremsen   :Großes Lächeln: 
Na gut für 3 Euro pro Tag wird's schon gehen.Verlangt wurde nichts.Wir bekamen 2 Helme und den Schlüssel
und das wars.
vor unserem Bungalow

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir gefrühstückt hatten fuhren wir mit dem Moped zu einem
kleinen Tempel welcher etwa 15 Minuten enfernt lag.Es war noch relativ
früh und so waren wir die ersten Besucher.
Vor der Tempelanlage gab es einen bewachten Parkplatz wo wir unser
Moped abstellten.Der Preis war 10.000 Dong was ca.40 Cent enspricht.












uns viel auf das jede freie Stelle genutzt wurde um Obst und
Gemüse anzubauen.Wasser gab es überall sehr reichlich.

----------


## schiene

Nach der Besichtigung fuhren wir die Hauptstrasse zurück Richtung
Stadt.Dabei sahen wir ein Hinweisschild welches auf einen Vogelpark
hinwies und wir beschlossen ihn zu besuchen....Nach ca. 10 Minuten Fahrt
kamen wir auch schon an unserem neuen Ziel an.



das Moped fuhr zwar aber die Bremsen funktionierten max.zu
1/3 und die vordere Federung schlug immer hart auf wenn man
versuchte zu bremsen.Aber was solls....




Der Eintrittspreis kostete umgerechnet 3,70 Euro pro Person



das Kassenhäuschen


etwas weiter oben gab es dann auch einen Parkplatz und
auch hier wurden wir aufgefordert unser Moped zu parken
und 10.000 Dong Parkgebühr zu zahlen.

----------


## schiene

Das ganze Areal war eine Mischung aus angelegtem Park und Natur.
Es gab eine große Höhle (wer Probleme mit dem Rücken hat sollte
sie meiden denn die Decke ist über lange Strecken sehr tief sie das
ich teilweise fast auf Knien gehen musste).






Es gab verschiedene Wege mit Brücken und wir liefen ca. 30 Minuten
bis zu dem Aussichtspunkt





Wildschweine? oder nur freilebende Hausschweine?

----------


## schiene

unterhalb des Aussichtspunktes ging es noch ein paar Treppen hinauf
von wo aus man eine tolle Aussicht über ein kleines Tal hatte wo sehr
viele Reiher und Kraniche nisten und leben.Es gab noch einen kleinen
Verkaufsladen und so tranken wir gemütlich etwas und genossen die
herrliche Aussicht/Natur bevor wir uns nach ca. 1 Std. wieder auf den
Rückweg machten.Viele waren auch mit Mietfahrrädern im Park unterwegs
aber an vielen Strecken ging es oftmals nur zu Fuß weiter.












zrück am Park beschlossen wir etwas essen zu gehen

----------


## schiene

Es gab ein großes Restaurant mit Hotel in dem Park und nach und nach
kamen auch immer mehr Besucher.






nachdem wir eine Kleinigkeit gegessen hatten liefen wir
noch etwas umher und fuhren dann wieder zurück zu unserem Hotel

----------


## schiene

Zurück in Tam Coc fuhren wir noch etwas ziellos umher




fast überall sah man kleine Grabstädten/Friedhöfe auf den Reisfeldern




Im Hotel zurück beschlossen wir unseren 2 tägigen Aufenthalt um weitere 3 Tage zu verlängern
und dann von hier aus direkt zum Flughafen von Hanoi zu fahren.
Das war vielleicht etwas übereilt da wir in der Nähe unseres Hotels noch viele kleine
Bungalowanlagen entdeckten welche viel günstiger waren und die Zimmer auch noch
besser waren.Aber naja,was solls....
Diese nette Bungalowanlage empfehle ich sehr.Die Cheffin war sehr nett,sprach sehr
gutes Englisch.Alles war neu und liebevoll gestaltet und auch die Lage war gut.
Allerdings auch wie unser Hotel nur zu Fuß bezw.mit dem Moped zu erreichen da
die schmalen Gassen viel zu eng für Autos waren.











die Zimmer kosteten inkl.Frühstück 500.000 Dong was ca.18 Euro wären.

----------


## wein4tler

Da habt Ihr eine wunderschöne Reise unternommen. Über Deinen Reisebericht konnte ich ein wenig daran teilnehmen. Wirklich sehenswert.

----------


## schiene

> Da habt Ihr eine wunderschöne Reise unternommen. Über Deinen Reisebericht konnte ich ein wenig daran teilnehmen. Wirklich sehenswert.


Schön wenn gefällt und vielleicht den ein oder anderen anregt Vietnam mal zu erkunden....

Zum frühen Abend entschieden wir uns für ein Restaurant in der kleinen Stadt.
Das Essen sieht ganz lecker aus aber geschmacklich wars kein sonderlicher
Genuß.Einzig die Kartoffeln war sehr gut








der Rotwein war auch recht günstig und geschmacklich entsprach
er einem einfachen Landwein

----------


## schiene

Am nächsten Tag besuchten wir Hang Mua welches ca 20 Minuten mit dem Moped
(welches wir inzwischen getauscht hatten)
von unserem Hotel entfernt lag.Es gibt hier einen Park mit einer kleinen Höhle
ein paar Bungalows und natürlich den Berg mit seinem Drachen.
Der Eintritt war frei aber auch hier mussten wir sehr unhöflichen Parkplatzwächter
10.000 Dong abdrücken.Diese Parkplatzwächter ob legal oder illegal waren die
Einzigen Vietnamesen welche ich als unhöflich und teilweise unverschämt kennen-
gelernt habe.Aber dazu später mehr.






Da hinauf geht es einige Stufen aber die Mühen sind es wert.
Es war noch angenehm kühl und so liefen wir erst einmal nach oben






Boxenstop zum Auftanken  :: 




Blick ins Tal

----------


## schiene

von oben bot sich eine tolle Aussicht.....

----------


## schiene

Vom Gipfel aus hatte man eine super Sicht in die Täler.
Direkt bis zum Drachen war's etwas schwieriger und der
Abgrund tief....






Unten wieder angekommen machten wir es und bequem was dieser Ente
wohl nicht so gefiel denn sie biss mir in dem Zeh und lief wieder schnattern weg


Unterhalb  des Berges gibt's noch zwei Höhlen,eine  See mit grossen  Fischen und
einer Parkanlage wo es auf bei paar schöne Bungalows gibt

----------


## wein4tler

Die vietnamesische Ente wollte den deutschen Schweissfusskäse testen. Kommt nicht alle Tage ins Land.  :Hungry:

----------


## schiene

> Die vietnamesische Ente wollte den deutschen Schweissfusskäse testen. Kommt nicht alle Tage ins Land.


 :: 

Wir liefen im Park noch ein wenig umher und dann ging es mit dem Moped
zur nächsten Attraktion




die Bungalows im Park





das Besucherzentrum und die Rezeption für die Bungalows


Das Moped musste auch mal betankt werden

----------


## schiene

Unser nächstes Ziel war der Landschaftskomplex Tràng An welches 2014
zum Natur- und Kultur-Denkmal des UNESCO-Welterbes ernannt wurde.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landsc...plex_Tràng_An
Die Fahrt mit dem Moped dauerte ca.20 Minuten bis nach Trang An.
An vielen Straßenecken sah man Ziegenfleischverkäufer und es gab kaum
Verkehr auf den kleineren Straßen.Alles war auch sehr gut ausgeschildert.






An unserem Ziel gab es einen großen Parkplatz mit Einweiser und auch hier
mussten wir die 10.000 Dong Parkplatz Bewachungsgebühr bezahlen.Es gab
aber auch immer eine Marke dazu das man da geparkt hat.




Es gab 3 verschieden Bootstouren zur Auswahl und wir entschieden uns für die 1. große Runde

----------


## wein4tler

Waren das Antilopen, die da als Essen angeboten wurden? Oder Ziegen?

----------


## schiene

> Waren das Antilopen, die da als Essen angeboten wurden? Oder Ziegen?


Ich denke es waren Ziegen,keine Ahnung ob es in Vietnam Antilopen gibt aber das waren definitiv Ziegen wie man sie
überall sah.

Die Boote wurden immer mit mit 4 Personen beladen so das in unserem noch
ein junges Paar aus Indien mit fuhr.Die Bootsfahrt sollte 2,5 Std.dauern
wer wollte konnte auch mit dem Paddel helfen das Boot auf Fahrt zu bringen



auch hier sah man öfters Heiratspaare




nach ca, 20 Minuten kamen wir zur ersten Anlegestelle

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir wieder weiter fuhren kamen wir zu einer der vielen Höhlen
durch welche wir durchfuhren.Ich bewunderte die spielerische Leichtigkeit
und das Geschick der Bootsfahrer wie sie durch die schmalen Höhlen kamen :: 






hier ein kleines Video von der ersten Höhle

----------


## schiene

in diesem Video sieht man die Schönheit der Höhlen besser

----------


## schiene

in einer der Höhlen welche wir durchfuhren standen 100erte dieser Tontöpfe deren Bedeutung
ich aber nicht kenne


hier konnte man einen kleinen Tempel auf einem Berg besuchen worauf wir
aber verzichteten.Ein musikal.Künsterduo gab Folkloremusik zum besten welche
aber für meine Ohren eher schmerzhaft war.

----------


## wein4tler

Vielleicht sind die Tontöpfe für Fischsauce oder Pla Ra und das Höhlenklima eignet sich gut zur Aufbewahrung.

----------


## schiene

> Vielleicht sind die Tontöpfe für Fischsauce oder Pla Ra und das Höhlenklima eignet sich gut zur Aufbewahrung.


Wäre vielleicht eine Erklärung :: 

Die letzten beiden Bilder im Bericht vorher sind schon vom dem 3. größeren
Anhaltepunkt.





die Geister gnädig zu stimmen kann ja nie schaden....


von hier aus ging es dann wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt


es gab noch ein kleines Museum...


und am Parkplatz unzählige Verkaufsstände...


sowie auch kleine Restaurants wo wir eine Kleinigkeit aßen.
Das war eine relaxte tolle Bootsfahrt welche ich empfehlen kann.

----------


## schiene

Zurück im Hotel tranken wir gemütlich eine Fl.Wein und aßen noch eine Kleinigkeit

----------


## schiene

Am nächsten Tag beschlossen wir noch eine andere Bootstour zu machen welche
an unserem Hotel direkt vorbei geht und auch gleich in der Nahe startet.
von hier aus gings los....


unser Hotelterrasse vom Boot aus gesehen


die meisten ruderter hier mit den Füßen






auch auf dieser Bootstour ging es durch Höhlen

----------


## wein4tler

Mit den Füssen zu rudern erfordert schon eine gewisses Mass an Übung. Die Ruderer vom Volk der Intha in Myanmar, stehen mit geradezu artistischem Geschick mit einem Bein auf der kleinen Plattform am Heck ihres Holzbootes. Mit dem anderen Bein umfassen und bewegen sie das Ruder. Es gibt Rechts- und Linksbeiner. Damit haben sie mindestens eine Hand frei, mit der sie nützliche Tätigkeiten verrichten können. Das nutzen besonders die Fischer auf dem Inle-See.

----------


## schiene

Noch zur Ergänzung:
Bei zwei der Bootsfahrten bekamen wir beim Einsteigen einen Zettel mit
vorgedruckten Fragen wie.
- Wurde sie nach Trinkgeld gefragt
- wurde die Strecke komplett abgefahren
- war der Bootsführer freundlich
- wurden sie aufgefordert in Geschäften etwas zu kaufen
- wie hat ihnen die Tour gefallen u.s.w.
Scheinbar gab es vorab einige Beschwerden von Touristen und so soll
kontrolliert werden ob der Bootsführer sich "korrekt" verhalten hat.

diese Bootstour ging ca.90 Minuten und war sehr schön...


ein Ochideenverkäufer


zwischen den Felsen wurde überall Reis angebaut,Auf den Feldern
haben wir nur Frauen arbeiten gesehen




eine kleines Fotoshooting mit Models


nach der Bootsfahrt gabs erst einmal eine Stärkung in Form von Bier
unf gegrillem Ziegenfleisch mit Zwiebeln

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir etwas getrunken und gegessen hatten fuhren wir mit dem
Moped ziellos umher.Dabei sind wir von den Hauptstraßen etwas abseits
und eher Feldwege lang gefahren.Die Landschaft gefiel uns und überall
gabs was zu sehen


überall sah man Entenfarmen.Die Tiere hatte alle viel Platz und reichlich Wasser




kurze" Tankpause"


auch in Vietnam ist Bambus ein wichtger Rohstoff


zurück im Hotel relaxten wir bisschen.(vor unserem Bungalow)


vor diesem kleinen Kampfhund welcher zum Hotel gehörte
war Nichts und Niemand sicher

----------


## schiene

Am nächsten Tag beschlossen wir mit dem Moped ziellos ein paar Nebenstraßen/Wege
etwas außerhalb zu erkunden.

auf der Suche nach Muscheln und Krebsen










der Weg ist das Ziel...


Auf einem sehr schlecht zu befahrenden Weg sah ich ein Hinweisschild
für ein Hotel und nach ein paar Kilometer sahen wir es versteckt
zwischen den Bergen gelegen

----------


## schiene

Was mir gerade noch einfiel….Auf den ganzen Fahrten mit dem Moped
ist uns nicht ein streunender Hund begegnet und hinterher gelaufen.
Die Haushunde blieben alle am Tor stehen und schauten nur wachsam.
Streunende Hunde sahen wir nicht.

Die Bungalows lagen wirklich sehr schön aber total abseits.
Das muß man mögen und die absolute Ruhe suchen....


Mit einer Angestellten unterhielten wir uns und sie empfahl
uns noch ein Ausflugsziel welches wir als nächstes mit dem
Moped anfuhren.


überall sah man Entenfarmen wo die Tiere wirklich
viel Platz hatten....





ein kleiner Tempel lag an der Strecke welche wir fuhren

----------


## wein4tler

Wirklich ein schönes Land. Danke für Deine Berichte.

----------


## schiene

> Wirklich ein schönes Land. Danke für Deine Berichte.


Mache ich doch gerne....

Etwas weiter erreichten wir diesen schönen Ort.
Leider war der Berg gesperrt (warum konnte ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen)
Also machten wir noch eine Bootsfahrt welche ca.60 Minuten dauerte.
Hier waren relativ wenig Touristen und alles war sehr relaxt.Einzig störend war
die ständigen "Ermahnungen" anderer Einheimischen doch der Bootsführerin
ein Trinkgeld zu geben.Das war aber wirklich nur hier so.

der Weg nach oben war leider nicht begehbar...









dieser Stein soll einDrachenkopf sein und wenn man von dem Wasser welches
von ihm tropft sich einreibt soll es Glück,Kraft, und Gesundheit bringen...

----------


## schiene

Wir schauten uns noch ein wenig um und entschlossen uns dann zu einer erneuten Bootsfahrt

----------


## schiene

Nach ca.30 Minuten kamen wir zu einer Anlegestelle wo es einen kleinen
Tempel und ein paar kleine Verkaufsläden gab.Ich trank ein Bierchen
und dann gings wieder zurück.
Jede der verschiedenen Bootsfahrten hatte ihren Reiz und auch diese
hat uns Spaß gemacht










auch hier gab es eine Höhle welche wir durchgefahren sind

----------


## schiene

Nach der Bootsfahrt fuhren wir mit dem Moped ziellos weiter und entdeckten
diesen kleinen Tempel

----------


## schiene

Nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich wieder die Wegorientierung und wir
beschlossen etwas zu essen.Die Karte war nur auf Vietnamesisch und so
fragte ich was er empfehlen kann.Er zeigte mit dem Finger auf die Karte
und ich sagte ok.Als Spaß meinte ich noch "but no Dog"
Nach 20 Minuten kam das Essen mit der Bemerkung "your Dog"
Hat er doch wirklich Hund gebracht... :: 
Egal wir haben es gegessen aber was Besonderes wars nicht.
Ich fragte dann nochmals nach und er meinte ich hätte doch Hund bestellt




dann fuhren wir eine große breite Hauptstrasse weiter in Richtung der Stadt Ninh Binh
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninh_Bình

----------


## wein4tler

Ich weiß um die Vorlieben der Österreicher und Deutschen für ihr liebstes Haustier, den Hund.  Manche Menschen reagieren schon allein bei dem Gedanken, einen Hund als Gericht zuzubereiten, sehr unfreundlich. Mein Großvater hat in den Kriegszeiten aus Not seinen Dackel verspeist.
Sein Freund, der Fleischer hat ihn geschlachtet und geselcht.
In Vietnam und Kambodscha werden Hunde als Nahrungsmittel betrachtet. In China und Südkorea gibt es bestimmte Hunderassen, die ausschließlich zum Verzehr gezüchtet werden. Das Fleisch eines Chow-Chow ist zartrosa wie ein Kalbsfleisch. Laut deutschem Lebensmittelrecht darf Hundefleisch:
a) nicht zum menschlichen Verzehr gewonnen und 
b) nicht in den Verkehr gebracht werden.
Es besteht außerdem auch ein Einfuhrverbot. Dafür hat China ein Exportverbot.

----------


## schiene

Es gab hier allerdings nichts sonderlich Besonderes zu sehen und in
die Stadt zu fahren hatten wir keine Lust.Also fuhren wir zurück
Richtung Hotel




in Tam Coc liefen wir noch über einen kleinen Markt


die Enten auf dem Grill sahen echt lecker aus aber....


sie waren zäh und schmeckten auch nicht,das war leider eine Enttäuschung


wir tranken noch unseren Wein und gingen relativ früh schlafen da es am nächsten Tag
07 Uhr zum Flughafen nach Hanoi ging.Das Auto hatte ich schon vor 2 Tagen bestellt

----------


## schiene

Am nächsten Morgen war unser "Abholer" pünktlich am Hotel um uns abzuholen.
Allerdings mussten wir ca.300 Meter bis zum Auto laufen da der Zufahrtsweg zu schmal ist.

----------


## schiene

Die Fahrt durch Hanoi zeigte wie viel auch hier gebaut wird.


Am Flughafen ceckten wir ein




da wir noch genügend Zeit hatten beschlossen wir noch etwas zu essen
und entschieden uns für diese Suppe welche wirklich aller erste Klasse
war und mit Abstand das beste Essen in Vietnam war.
Auch bekam man hier sogar Chillis zum würzen was sonst nie der Fall war.

----------


## schiene

Kurzes Fazit zu den 12 Tagen in Vietnam (nur die Gebiete betreffend in welchen
wir unterwegs waren)
Uns hat es sehr gut gefallen und das was mir andere Südvietnamesen
alles Negatives über den Norden gesagt haben kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Da gibt's wohl noch eine Menge Hass/Neid in Vietnam untereinander (erinnert
mich ein bisschen an dieses Ossi/Wessi Gequatsche)
Die 4 Nächte in Hanoi empfanden wir als zu lange da hätten auch 2 Nächte gelangt.
Organisatorisch war alles vom Feinsten und nicht 1x gabs eine Verspätung oder
falsche Aussage /Info   :: 
Die Leute waren alle durchweg hilfsbereit und freundlich aber nie aufdringlich (ausser
die welche immer Geld fürs Mopedparken wollten)
Preislich ist Vietnam etwas günstig als Thailand(Hotels/Bungalows sind glaube etwas teurer)
Das Essen hat uns nicht geschmeckt (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) war aber genießbar dafür meist
mies gewürzt und ohne Schärfe. Alles in allem waren es 12 spannende,schöne Tage und wir
werden sicher wieder einmal nach Vietnam reisen.


übrigens hatte die Vietjet sehr hübsche Uniformen für die Servicegirls...

ENDE

----------

